# Sitting on Ebay............."Crooked Back" Farrier Rasp Knife



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 13, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/142278051163?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 13, 2017)

That's a looker, Pappy! Hope it sells quickly for you!


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 13, 2017)

Sweet!! 
Got to get me some extra coin so I can own a Jack Pappy blade soon!!


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 13, 2017)

You're cheating yourself at that price!!


----------

